# Ordered a 2015 F350 XL reg cab tonight.



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

With a new 9'6" XV-2 fisher & wings, and new 1.8c/y Fisher polycaster, my current truck in trade, rebates, dealer discount off msrp, and $3k down...I expect to be financing around $40,000. 5 years @ around $770 per month..


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buswell Forest;1828405 said:


> With a new 9'6" XV-2 fisher & wings, and new 1.8c/y Fisher polycaster, my current truck in trade, rebates, dealer discount off msrp, and $3k down...I expect to be financing around $40,000. 5 years @ around $770 per month..


Crazy....that's 50k.....and a XL.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Seems expensive to me too for an XL regular cab, wondering what they charged for the plow and wings? Is that gas or diesel?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Gas. Plow is $5,730. Sander is $5,200. Truck, after rebates and such is ....EDIT-> *$32,642*. Not $37,642.
It has the following extra cost options @ that price..

Cab steps
Cloth seats
Cab lights
Power equipment group
Electronic locking rear axle with 4:30 gears
Electronic shift on the fly
Upfitter switches
Trailer brake controller
Remote start
18" rims
All Terrain 275/60/18 tires
XL value package- cruise, 4 speaker mp3 cd am fm, chrome bumpers, chrome wheel trim, chrome grill surround with black center bars.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Plow price is not with wings. Haven't asked about the price on those.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, we paid 30,500 for our 14 XL with all of the upgrades you listed minus remote start.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I got that price wrong. MSRP was $40,255, dealer is giving it to me @ $200 over invoice @ $37,642.
$5,000 in total rebates and incentives. Brings the price of the truck down to $32,642. 
5.9% fomoco credit finance rate because I am taking the $5k incentive package.
Now add the $10,930 for the plow and sander.
I have checked around. Any dealer selling this truck with these options for less is selling a loss leader. A bait truck.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

R you trading in the 2012 thats in Ur Sig?? 1st of… Im deff stoked 4 U to of ordered a beautiful new 15'.. But, that seems hight priced for a Reg Cab, XL? 
Next question is… When do U project 2 get it.. Do U think U will start this season with the new Merch…!?


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1828424 said:


> is selling a loss leader. A bait truck.


I dont understand… Could U please elaborate on that 4 me??


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

It's really not. I paid $30,500 for my 12 F250 18 months ago. I got it @ invoice.
This is a 2015, a 350, and has more a lot more options @ $32,642.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

MR. Elite;1828427 said:


> I dont understand… Could U please elaborate on that 4 me??


When you open the sunday paper, and a dealer has a current model year truck that lists @ 50K msrp, but they are selling it "on sale" for $37,995.....
It's called a loss leader. They intentionally lose some money just to get the floor traffic. You call, they say come on in NOW, we have 2 guys looking at it! You get there, it's gone....because they have to sell it if the advertize it...but since you are there...why not buy this $45k truck?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Should be a great truck. I bought a new 2013 f350 reg cab gasser last year and love it! Except the fuel mileage. I have 3.73's and average 12.5 empty. I have a boss 9.2 dxt with wings and it pushes the Hell out of it!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I averaged 15.2 on the 120 mile round trip to order the new rig today. Usually get a steady 14.8 or so around local. Idle time with the ac on for the dog cuts into it.
I went to Buffalo NY and back, 1050 miles, and it averaged 14.9 with over 600 miles of 75 to 80 mph on the ny throughway. Couldn't be happier with this one. I know the 4:30 gears will hurt me on mileage, but with a loaded sander and a 9/6 xv2 I figured they were needed..


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new rig..Only in my dreams! Are the newer ford bodies improved, so they don't rot out in 3 or 4 years??


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats! Very nice setup indeed.
I'm confused though? Are you financing that much after trading in the 12? Or is that the price before the trade in?


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Also, was it one of the bigger dealers in nh?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

northernsweeper;1828436 said:


> Congrats on the new rig..Only in my dreams! Are the newer ford bodies improved, so they don't rot out in 3 or 4 years??


This style has been out since late 2010. I have not seen any with rust yet.


Jguck25;1828437 said:


> Congrats! Very nice setup indeed.
> I'm confused though? Are you financing that much after trading in the 12? Or is that the price before the trade in?


That is with the trade. They are giving me more or less what I owe.


Jguck25;1828438 said:


> Also, was it one of the bigger dealers in nh?


Grappone.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1828424 said:


> I got that price wrong. MSRP was $40,255, dealer is giving it to me @ $200 over invoice @ $37,642.
> $5,000 in total rebates and incentives. Brings the price of the truck down to $32,642.
> 5.9% fomoco credit finance rate because I am taking the $5k incentive package.
> Now add the $10,930 for the plow and sander.
> I have checked around. Any dealer selling this truck with these options for less is selling a loss leader. A bait truck.


That's high I paid 34k for my Super cab F350 chassis Soon to be 33k as soon as I get my bed on for that rebate

I understand after adding stuff to it My dump bed will make it about a 40k truck then the plow it will be a 45k truck


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rob_cook2001;1828433 said:


> Should be a great truck. I bought a new 2013 f350 reg cab gasser last year and love it! Except the fuel mileage. I have 3.73's and average 12.5 empty. I have a boss 9.2 dxt with wings and it pushes the Hell out of it!


Mine has 4.30s It only showed 12.7 empty that was the 90 mile drive home


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Good luck with it.I thought you were going to buy a diesel,what changed your mind?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Antlerart06;1828490 said:


> That's high I paid 34k for my Super cab F350 chassis Soon to be 33k as soon as I get my bed on for that rebate
> 
> I understand after adding stuff to it My dump bed will make it about a 40k truck then the plow it will be a 45k truck


Maybe, but my searching around found dealers asking the same price for the same truck..
Go on the ford build and price website, use my list of options, and build a virtual one. 
Not going to find a dealer selling an ordered truck at or under invoice. I used the dealer computer order form, and saw the msrp of each option along with the dealer cost of each option. Also saw the total msrp and the dealer cost shipped. They added $200 to the invoice. Which they told me they would before I even went there. 
At any rate, I will end up in a new F350 with a new 9/6 xv2 and new 1.8 polycaster for $180 a month more than I am paying now on my dented 33k mile f250 with a first gen xv and no sander...I am pretty content with that.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Also, some of you guys live a LOT closer to the factory than I do. Transportation was $1200 for mine. That might factor in.
Use the ford build and price website with my zip of 03882, and then with your zip in Missouri, see what the difference is.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

RONK;1828515 said:


> Good luck with it.I thought you were going to buy a diesel,what changed your mind?


I wanted one, bad. But it would have put my payment up $180 a month. Couldn't justify it when I factored in the cost of fuel, oil changes, dpf, extra insurance and registration costs, etc..


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Bottom line,how long before you get it and when will you have pictures up?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice truck. Looking forward to pics. I got my 2011 brand new in 2012 for $29,000. I also decided to say heck with a diesel and do not regret it one bit.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

RONK;1828534 said:


> Bottom line,how long before you get it and when will you have pictures up?


8-10 weeks, and another week or 10 days to put the plow and sander on.
Pics then. Meantime, here is a google pic of the exact same truck looks wise.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

why buy gas over diesel? i mean up front costs etc etc. the gas trucks are just sooooo thirsty, and maybe its different for me because we are going from job to job all day but i dont think i would ever buy a gas truck they dont last as long.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Broncslefty7;1828601 said:


> why buy gas over diesel? i mean up front costs etc etc. the gas trucks are just sooooo thirsty, and maybe its different for me because we are going from job to job all day but i dont think i would ever buy a gas truck they dont last as long.


Purely financial for me. Want the 6.7, couldn't justify the added $180 per month, plus extra registration costs, extra fuel costs, extra maintenance costs, DPF fluid, extra insurance costs...was not even remotely worth the added costs. So, I went 4.30 gears and gasser. It will do fine.
Also, God willing, I will be trading this 15 in on a 17 in the fall of 16. Want to be trading a one year old truck after 2 seasons of use.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

true but what are you getting as a trade in value towards your new truck? seems like you would just be flip flopping and double up on loans....


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Broncslefty7;1828617 said:


> true but what are you getting as a trade in value towards your new truck? seems like you would just be flip flopping and double up on loans....


I am selling the plow private sale, hope to see $3k out of it, the dealer will only give $1k!
They are giving me, preliminary number, $22500 for the truck. When I trade, I will owe about $21,000.
So, I will make, God willing, about $4500 on it.
With those numbers, I feel ok doing it. After doing all the numbers, I feel confident I will be around $715 per month for 60. That is $172 per month more than I pay now....except I will have a new 11,300 gvw F350 with way more options, and a new plow and a new sander. I don't mind perpetual payments, so long as I don't roll one loan into the next. I don't see the logic in keeping my current payment for 5 years, and ending up with a truck that has been worked hard and is starting to need rust and mechanical repair...at that point I would want a new one again anyway. Might as well have the payment but be in a new ride with a new plow and a new sander every 2 seasons as long as I am making money. Plus, it is a good image to have, late model reliable trucks. Just a personal philosophy.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I should point out that I do not currently have a sander, but I need one. To my eyes, I am paying $173 a month for the sander and plow, and getting a truck for free.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You not not taking in the trade in tax value if you follow what I'm saying.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1828630 said:


> You not not taking in the trade in tax value if you follow what I'm saying.


No, I am still learning tax maneuvers. Please elaborate?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1828615 said:


> Also, God willing, I will be trading this 15 in on a 17 in the fall of 16. Want to be trading a one year old truck after 2 seasons of use.


Why...........?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buswell Forest;1828632 said:


> No, I am still learning tax maneuvers. Please elaborate?


Round numbers

Say you payed 30 in last truck without trade. You paid say 10% tax....new OTD was 33K

Now you trade that truck in and get 25K on trade. New truck is 35k. You only paid the tax on the difference of 10K. Follow what I'm saying now.

The trade has a tax value.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Banksy;1828648 said:


> Why...........?


Because I will have paid for 24 months, but the truck will be only one model year old. I should come out ahead on trade. That, and I am a hedonist.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1828651 said:


> Round numbers
> 
> Say you payed 30 in last truck without trade. You paid say 10% tax....new OTD was 33K
> 
> ...


I thought you were talking about federal income tax and depreciation.

I live in the last free state in the union, NH. No sales tax. No income tax. No seatbelt laws. No helmet laws for adults. No law against talking on a cell phone while driving. Live free or die.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1828652 said:


> Because I will have paid for 24 months, but the truck will be only one model year old. I should come out ahead on trade. That, and I am a hedonist.


Ok, but a lot from those payments will be paying interest and less on the actual balance. Car loans pay the interest up front. I hope your plan works out.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you think that spreader will be too much for the SRWs?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Banksy;1828654 said:


> Ok, but a lot from those payments will be paying interest and less on the actual balance. Car loans pay the interest up front. I hope your plan works out.


Me too! I want to put a chunk of this year's profit right to principal this spring. That should help. I will see about refinancing with a credit union then as well, maybe lower my rate from 5.9 to 2.9?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

jrs.landscaping;1828658 said:


> Do you think that spreader will be too much for the SRWs?


It could be, if the sand and salt mix is really moisture laden. It will have a 4,760 lb payload rating according to ford. 1050 lbs for the plow, leaves 3,710 for sander and sand. Sander is 800 lbs...so 2,910 lbs of sand and salt? About 1.5 yards? I honestly do not know, I am new at ice control.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1828663 said:


> Me too! I want to put a chunk of this year's profit right to principal this spring. That should help. I will see about refinancing with a credit union then as well, maybe lower my rate from 5.9 to 2.9?


I just bought a new Rav4 last week for the wife and went through my credit union. Got 2.75%


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Banksy;1828671 said:


> I just bought a new Rav4 last week for the wife and went through my credit union. Got 2.75%


I think my chances are better to get this deal done through fomoco, but I hope like heck I can get a rate like that in the spring!

Sell me that 84 Ford in your avatar! I love that era styling.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1828674 said:


> I think my chances are better to get this deal done through fomoco, but I hope like heck I can get a rate like that in the spring!
> 
> Sell me that 84 Ford in your avatar! I love that era styling.


That was actually my 1986 F250 I bought when I was 16. 351W, C6 auto, 8' Fisher speedcast. Bought it in 1996 with 40k original miles for $3500. I miss that truck.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1828667 said:


> It could be, if the sand and salt mix is really moisture laden. It will have a 4,760 lb payload rating according to ford. 1050 lbs for the plow, leaves 3,710 for sander and sand. Sander is 800 lbs...so 2,910 lbs of sand and salt? About 1.5 yards? I honestly do not know, I am new at ice control.


You'll be fine. We run 2 yards in one tons

We heap the crap out of the ones that stay on site the storm lol no issues wth them

We don't load them and plow though. Everything gets spread as soon as it's loaded


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1828688 said:


> You'll be fine. We run 2 yards in one tons
> 
> We heap the crap out of the ones that stay on site the storm lol no issues wth them
> 
> We don't load them and plow though. Everything gets spread as soon as it's loaded


Are they SRW? Thinking about getting a 350 SRW but was concerned over putting a polycaster in the back.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

If it seems to struggle, I will add air bags. The 4.30 gears should make it snappy enough.
I need to carry a full load until I finish plowing the first commercial, when I will sand and head to the next one.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1828527 said:


> Also, some of you guys live a LOT closer to the factory than I do. Transportation was $1200 for mine. That might factor in.
> Use the ford build and price website with my zip of 03882, and then with your zip in Missouri, see what the difference is.


Well makes a difference the size of the dealer I bought mine from #1 Ford dealer in Missouri No body can beat there prices + They had acres of Cab Chassis trucks sitting on the lot

You bought a Pickup not a Chassis


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

jrs.landscaping;1828690 said:


> Are they SRW? Thinking about getting a 350 SRW but was concerned over putting a polycaster in the back.


Yup srw. 2 are 3/4. Adding bags to one this year.

We run salt doggs. Cheap and effective


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Antlerart06;1828741 said:


> Well makes a difference the size of the dealer I bought mine from #1 Ford dealer in Missouri No body can beat there prices + They had acres of Cab Chassis trucks sitting on the lot
> 
> You bought a Pickup not a Chassis


Never mind I see you posted its a pickup


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Buswell Forest;1828405 said:


> I expect to be financing around $40,000. 5 years @ around $770 per month..


Holy crap!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1828760 said:


> Holy crap!


That's was my thinking If he keeps it to end of 5 years That setup cost him 46200


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

SnowGuy73;1828760 said:


> Holy crap!





Antlerart06;1828780 said:


> That's was my thinking If he keeps it to end of 5 years That setup cost him 46200


I was wrong with 40k. Now it will be around 37k. I don't see how it's too expensive, really. I seen guys posting in here for the last 2 years who plow with diesel crew cab longbed dually pickups. THAT is crazy to me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My current setup was 66k......sticker that is......CCSB 6.7


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1828878 said:


> My current setup was 66k......sticker that is......CCSB 6.7


It's good to be da king!ussmileyflag


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1828872 said:


> I was wrong with 40k. Now it will be around 37k. I don't see how it's too expensive, really. I seen guys posting in here for the last 2 years who plow with diesel crew cab longbed dually pickups. THAT is crazy to me.


Mine is a extended cab long bed dually 162'' chassis its a 14k gvw it was made to work 
But I know what you mean on crew cabs I seen one last year was a Ram super crew long bed dually and was back dragging a drive and it was funny


1olddogtwo;1828878 said:


> My current setup was 66k......sticker that is......CCSB 6.7


You trade every year You bought for comfort since you travel a lot and isn't it your personal truck to 
Mine is work I park it at the shop drive home in something else


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

To the OP, great truck and plowing accessories, I have been shopping leftover 14s and new 15s for the last 3 weeks.

31-32K for new 350s gas is the going rate after all rebates

The 350 should be fine with the spreader loaded as I run saltdogg 2 yarders as well, airbags are cheap, about $300 if it makes you feel better

Goodluck


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

jrs.landscaping;1828658 said:


> Do you think that spreader will be too much for the SRWs?


I have done it for 5 years now without problems. I dont plow the whole storm with 2 yards in it though. usualy plow with about 3/4 of a yard and then load up 2 at the end of the storm to sand or salt everything. You can feel it more than my dually but it does fine


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats on the truck!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Buswell Forest 

FWIW
I have a 2012 SRW F-350 that was NOT ordered but rather on the lot. I think you are getting a fair deal for the truck with what you have ordered on it. Obviously as you mentioned they don't exactly give them away when they are ordered. Deals are much easier to come by when its been sitting on their lot for a while and it needs to go away. Plow and spreader should both be okay for that truck as well. Mine has the 3:73 gears and does just fine so I would think you'll love everything about your gears except for maybe fuel mileage. We run the 1.5yd spreader in ours and with plow and full spreader our truck usually tips the scales at a little over 12,000lbs when we leave the shop. It handles it fine but I do try to make sure its first stop is at a larger lot to unload 500-800lbs of salt. Upgrading every year or two comes with its +'s and -'s but to each their own. If you don't have much equity in your current truck for trading then I think you'll be lucky to get out of this with a new plow, spreader, and truck for under $800/month if you are putting it on a 5 year note. My only other advice would be to not go over 5 years and if possible start trying to get shorter terms on your loan so that you can help pay down your balance more in two years if you are only planning to keep it that long. ENJOY!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Just got the ok to finance it without trading the F250 in. Keeping it as my second truck.
Since my credit isn't the highest tier, and it's a commercial loan through fomocred, the rate @ 5 years is 8.04%. Payment is $770 per month.
If I am able to make good money over the winter, I will refinance the loan for a lower rate with a substantial sum of money towards the principal as a carrot. At that point, I should be setting myself up to have equity in the truck come trade time. It will not be used hardly at all in summer, keeping the miles and possible damage to a bare minimum. Also, it will have 2 years of payments (and the lump sum added to that) paid at trade time, but still only be one model year old...and that should put me over the top for positive equity.
Pray for an epic winter.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1830545 said:


> Just got the ok to finance it without trading the F250 in. Keeping it as my second truck.
> Since my credit isn't the highest tier, and it's a commercial loan through fomocred, the rate @ 5 years is 8.04%. Payment is $770 per month.
> If I am able to make good money over the winter, I will refinance the loan for a lower rate with a substantial sum of money towards the principal as a carrot. At that point, I should be setting myself up to have equity in the truck come trade time. It will not be used hardly at all in summer, keeping the miles and possible damage to a bare minimum. Also, it will have 2 years of payments (and the lump sum added to that) paid at trade time, but still only be one model year old...and that should put me over the top for positive equity.
> Pray for an epic winter.


Buswell, that payment amount and finance rate are pure insanity!

Good luck though, I hope you get the winter you need, and I'm looking forward to seeing your truck.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I wouldn't count on having equity in a truck


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I was under the impression you bought the late model equipment to not need a back up? Now you've great two payments right? Or is the latest number both loans rolled into one? I am glad you didn't get a diesel. How is the salt shed you were planning on building coming? Also are you sure on the gvwr? Does the 430's have to do with that? My 350 w 373s is just under 3800. Congrats on the truck plow and sander


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1830545 said:


> J
> Pray for an epic winter.


O boy if it doesn't snow you could be screwed
You must be a gambling man

2 payments or one big one either way That sucks you going be working all winter and next 5 years to pay the banker


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1830566 said:


> I wouldn't count on having equity in a truck


Nor I, hence why I said "should".


allagashpm;1830596 said:


> I was under the impression you bought the late model equipment to not need a back up? Now you've great two payments right? Or is the latest number both loans rolled into one? I am glad you didn't get a diesel. How is the salt shed you were planning on building coming? Also are you sure on the gvwr? Does the 430's have to do with that? My 350 w 373s is just under 3800. Congrats on the truck plow and sander


I have more work than one truck can do. And I would rather have my current 250 @ 0% than spend 10k on another unknown. I want the 350 for the sander, so I went new again to get what I really wanted. 
That $770 is for the 350, with new xv2 9/6 and new 1.8 polycaster. Though I believe the number is wrong...I think the finance turkey got it wrong. Will be triple checking. Salt shed was a no-go at the zba meeting. So now, instead, the world driving by will not see a nice barn the town can tax.
NO....they get to look at a 45' box trailer in that spot instead. Can't stop me from putting it right on my property line, and they can not tax it. Will put 40 yards of sand salt mix in it, and park the tractor in there and shut the doors.
The CGVWR is 11,400 lbs. Ford says the max payload will be 4,730 lbs. That is not connected to gearing. The gears give it more towing capacity, 15+k lbs vs 12.5k for the 3.73s.


Antlerart06;1830670 said:


> O boy if it doesn't snow you could be screwed
> You must be a gambling man
> 
> 2 payments or one big one either way That sucks you going be working all winter and next 5 years to pay the banker


If it snows, I will put the full year's payments for both in the bank. If it doesn't snow much, it will be an ice event winter, and I will sand a lot. It will be enough to cover payments at least.
If it is warm sunny and dry all winter, I will log like it were summer. My entire monthly debt load, all loans, credit card, insurance, household bills, all of it....that is 3 loads of wood a week. Diversification is a good thing.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I just ran the numbers myself with an auto loan calculator. My number came out as $745 per month.
$25 per month cheaper. Will be asking the finance turkey wtf.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1830753 said:


> Nor I, hence why I said "should".
> 
> If it snows, I will put the full year's payments for both in the bank. If it doesn't snow much, it will be an ice event winter, and I will sand a lot. It will be enough to cover payments at least.
> If it is warm sunny and dry all winter, I will log like it were summer. My entire monthly debt load, all loans, credit card, insurance, household bills, all of it....that is 3 loads of wood a week. Diversification is a good thing.


Why would person put full year payments in the bank instead putting that money on one payment More you pay on it less interest money bank gets it saves you money

Don't worry I have friend does same thing its crazy
When I bought my truck he bought one He got his cheaper and trying brag about it I told him mine was cheaper I paid for mine his wont be paid for 5 years. He had the money to buy it but rather make payments at 7.5% which is dumb

Take that back I did get a loan for mine 2k so I could get 1k rebate and keep that loan for 3 months after that I can pay it off Then I can say mine is paid for


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

Buswell, I totally understand what you are trying to do, but maybe the thing to do is not take the up fitter option get a better finance rate on the truck through ford motor co and then finance the plow and spreader through fisher. Now sure you're gonna pay 10% on the snow equipment but your almost there now anyway but with fisher you have 90 days deferred payments and it's over $10000 dollars less to pay off the truck loan you are trying to pay down so you can flip that truck back in. Having said that congratulations and enjoy the rig!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Antlerart06;1830772 said:


> Why would person put full year payments in the bank instead putting that money on one payment More you pay on it less interest money bank gets it saves you money
> 
> Don't worry I have friend does same thing its crazy
> When I bought my truck he bought one He got his cheaper and trying brag about it I told him mine was cheaper I paid for mine his wont be paid for 5 years. He had the money to buy it but rather make payments at 7.5% which is dumb
> ...


Only because I can not predict the future and might well need that monthly nut a few times in the spring or summer or fall. All it takes is 2 weeks of rain to bring logging operations to a grinding halt. Also, with that in the bank I have an excellent chance of refinancing for a much lower rate. Now, if I end up plowing, logging, and flipping vintage sleds all winter and end up with a pile of money beyond the 1 year of payments, then yes, I will drop all I can afford to (beyond taxes and other concerns) right on the principal.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Hegartydirtwork;1830795 said:


> Buswell, I totally understand what you are trying to do, but maybe the thing to do is not take the up fitter option get a better finance rate on the truck through ford motor co and then finance the plow and spreader through fisher. Now sure you're gonna pay 10% on the snow equipment but your almost there now anyway but with fisher you have 90 days deferred payments and it's over $10000 dollars less to pay off the truck loan you are trying to pay down so you can flip that truck back in. Having said that congratulations and enjoy the rig!


I do not think my current debt to income would allow another loan after the fomoco loan, even if it were 10k less. Also, the very best fomoco rate offered on an ordered 2015, is 5.9%.. that is only 2.14% different than what I have now.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

I totally understand, I bought a 08 silverado in 2012 and included the tax and extended gm warranty in the financing with 4% interest. Flash forward to now I want to trade the truck back in and I am upside down roughly $3000 dollars which is roughly the tax and extended warranty cost originally. Just trying to save you from being in the same boat. 5.9 interest in a brand new truck just seems brutal to me.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Buswell Forest;1830756 said:


> I just ran the numbers myself with an auto loan calculator. My number came out as $745 per month.
> $25 per month cheaper. Will be asking the finance turkey wtf.


What's the total amount you are financing? I had the payment way higher using you #'s from your posts on the first page.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Hegartydirtwork;1830901 said:


> I totally understand, I bought a 08 silverado in 2012 and included the tax and extended gm warranty in the financing with 4% interest. Flash forward to now I want to trade the truck back in and I am upside down roughly $3000 dollars which is roughly the tax and extended warranty cost originally. Just trying to save you from being in the same boat. 5.9 interest in a brand new truck just seems brutal to me.


I mis spoke, ford offers as low as 1.9 for 36, 2.9 for 48, and 4.9 for 60 but you lose the rebates! I get all 5k available, which is better in the long run as I finance less.



cet;1830953 said:


> What's the total amount you are financing? I had the payment way higher using you #'s from your posts on the first page.


 I am putting $6k down.

The amount financed is $37,342.oo. Payment will be $757.88. My math was off before. I was about $800 off. Never go from memory.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would have taken the 8.04% too. At 2.9 for 48 interest is just over 2500 but you lose the 5k rebate and your payment is 935. So your 500 ahead but you're behind until the end.

Finance is tough. They make it look good but your need a payment calculator.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Make sure if you let it sit, park it inside or get it off the ground on a lift maybe. Sitting kills vehicles.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

2006Sierra1500;1831025 said:


> Make sure if you let it sit, park it inside or get it off the ground on a lift maybe. Sitting kills vehicles.


And make sure it is on top of pavement, it actually makes a huge difference than on dirt


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Even better if its on a high spot so water wouldn't accumulate underneath. Thats what killed my Tahoe, so I'm speaking from experience.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I will probably drive it now and then. To the dump, or to a friend's house on weekends. But I won't use it to go logging. I know sitting is terrible for any vehicle.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buswell Forest;1830981 said:


> I mis spoke, ford offers as low as 1.9 for 36, 2.9 for 48, and 4.9 for 60 but you lose the rebates! I get all 5k available, which is better in the long run as I finance less.
> 
> I am putting $6k down.
> 
> The amount financed is $37,342.oo. Payment will be $757.88. My math was off before. I was about $800 off. Never go from memory.


52K is still crazy no matter what way you slice it for a XL. You'll lose 10K driving it off the lot (whole package).


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1831233 said:


> 52K is still crazy no matter what way you slice it for a XL. You'll lose 10K driving it off the lot (whole package).


Where are you coming up with this $52000 number?

$757.88 x 60 = $45,472.80. And that is if I do not refinance or pay down the principle.
H
Also, the only thing this truck doesn't have that an xlt does have is a full chrome grill, chrome trim rings on the dash, and a rug.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Now add ur 6K down payment. 52K.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1831230 said:


> I will probably drive it now and then. To the dump, or to a friend's house on weekends. But I won't use it to go logging. I know sitting is terrible for any vehicle.


So you not going plow with it then way are you buying a plow for it if you not going use it

I went back at the start of the thread Boy you numbers are so far off from what you are saying now

I thought when you buying a truck you would know what your payment is before you even order it 
If it was me I would know

Good luck hope to get to see it soon


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1831247 said:


> Now add ur 6K down payment. 52K.


yep he didn't figure that in


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

There is many reasons why I buy a new truck every year or less. I know what ur thinking is, reality is something else. It can be done, but you are lacking equity. You really need to separate the financing as suggest.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

FYI......I'm at 375 for 36 months on a 66K, 52K price OTD. Yes I have equity and on my 10th or 11th SD since 99


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1831251 said:


> FYI......I'm at 375 for 36 months on a 66K, 52K price OTD. Yes I have equity and on my 10th or 11th SD since 99


That statement has no bearing on his situation what so ever. 
He financed 37K and put 6K down. Includes truck, plow and spreader. He paid 43K. Because he has to finance it that's just where he is in life.

He may lose 10K driving it off the lot but not to many people take a brand new truck home and put a for sale sign on it. In 1 year he'll still only lose 10K, does that mean he drove it the last year for free?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

cet;1831266 said:


> He may lose 10K driving it off the lot but not to many people take a brand new truck home and put a for sale sign on it.


No they park it on their front lawn and buy a new one..........


----------



## Rickysnow (Aug 24, 2013)

Always nice to have a new truck, but I hate to have the payment. Especially if business is slow, or other unexpected problems arise. I had a $700 truck payment a few years back. Then my customer went out of business owing me $15k. Things can tighten up real quick. I made it through, but the lesson was learned well


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

cet;1831266 said:


> That statement has no bearing on his situation what so ever.
> He financed 37K and put 6K down. Includes truck, plow and spreader. He paid 43K. Because he has to finance it that's just where he is in life.
> 
> He may lose 10K driving it off the lot but not to many people take a brand new truck home and put a for sale sign on it. In 1 year he'll still only lose 10K, does that mean he drove it the last year for free?


You not understanding If he keeps it for 5 years the truck is a 52k truck by the time he pays it off 
That's what old dog was meaning 52k

financed is $37,342.oo. Payment will be $757.88 = $45,472.80 + the 6k down payment = 52k truck


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Antlerart06;1831348 said:


> You not understanding If he keeps it for 5 years the truck is a 52k truck by the time he pays it off
> That's what old dog was meaning 52k
> 
> financed is $37,342.oo. Payment will be $757.88 = $45,472.80 + the 6k down payment = 52k truck


So when someone asks how much you paid for your house you add in the 25 years of interest, that's if you were not lucky enough to pay it off early?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cet;1831363 said:


> So when someone asks how much you paid for your house you add in the 25 years of interest, that's if you were not lucky enough to pay it off early?


I'm literally laughing out loud! Oh man that was the funniest thing I've read this month on here!!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

cet;1831363 said:


> So when someone asks how much you paid for your house you add in the 25 years of interest, that's if you were not lucky enough to pay it off early?


:laughing: That's a good point.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

cet;1831363 said:


> So when someone asks how much you paid for your house you add in the 25 years of interest, that's if you were not lucky enough to pay it off early?


A house value increases and truck value decreases 
My house is worth more now then what I paid for it 30 years ago
If I sold my house I would get what I paid for it + some extra
You not going do that with a truck


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Antlerart06;1831596 said:


> A house value increases and truck value decreases
> My house is worth more now then what I paid for it 30 years ago
> If I sold my house I would get what I paid for it + some extra
> You not going do that with a truck


Thanks for the economics lesson.

How much did you pay for your house?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Comparing a house to a work truck is comical.....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

cet;1831608 said:


> Thanks for the economics lesson.
> 
> How much did you pay for your house?


 your ship is sinking My house isn't the subject of this thread You comparing Apples to rocks and your rocks are sinking



1olddogtwo;1831644 said:


> Comparing a house to a work truck is comical.....


Yes made my day :laughing:

I cant think of anything you can compare a truck to


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

House for sale, 30 years old, 0 miles,a real collector item. It hasn't. left its foundation since its been build.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1831742 said:


> House for sale, 30 years old, 0 miles,a real collector item. It hasn't. left its foundation since its been build.


Never said a house was a bad thing to purchase, I own 3 of them and partners in 2 more. If you ask Kevin O'Leary he will say it's a poor investment and he will always rent.

IMO I don't think you can interest to the cost of anything, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I think it depends on state of market and purchase vs what it is worth

Buying a 750k house in a housing boom isn't smart. Buying the same house for 300 in a down time is


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1831245 said:


> .


Did you get your truck 
I finally got my Dump bed Pick it up today


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought a 2014 super cab lariat 250 with a 6.7L for $47 and I have to say I don't like it. Good luck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

tbi;1840503 said:


> I bought a 2014 super cab lariat 250 with a 6.7L for $47 and I have to say I don't like it. Good luck.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

tbi;1840503 said:


> I bought a 2014 super cab lariat 250 with a 6.7L for $47 and I have to say I don't like it. Good luck.


.....X2


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE: I don't mind perpetual payments, so long as I don't roll one loan into the next. - Buswell



I will never understand how guys are ok with having a perpetual payment. It's nuts! I bought the used truck (11k) and new plow (5K) in my signature in 08 for total of 16k. Paid cash. Sure I put a few bucks into the truck over the 6 years but maybe it's 2 of your payments each year at most. That's an extra 7-8k a year I get to put in the bank. Now this doesn't take into account my 16k I paid for it but I bet I can sell that set up for 8k all day.

I understand your need for a sander. But my 12 year old truck with 193,000 miles starts and goes to work every day summer and winter (9-10 hours per storm) and accomplishes the exact same thing a new truck for $800 a month will do.

It's pure insanity to me! It's like I tell my wife. It's needs vs wants. And this is coming from a guy who just spent 7k on a hot tub for the wifey.


----------



## HillTile (Oct 5, 2014)

M&M;1840536 said:


> QUOTE: I don't mind perpetual payments, so long as I don't roll one loan into the next. - Buswell
> 
> I will never understand how guys are ok with having a perpetual payment. It's nuts! I bought the used truck (11k) and new plow (5K) in my signature in 08 for total of 16k. Paid cash. Sure I put a few bucks into the truck over the 6 years but maybe it's 2 of your payments each year at most. That's an extra 7-8k a year I get to put in the bank. Now this doesn't take into account my 16k I paid for it but I bet I can sell that set up for 8k all day.
> 
> ...


There's plenty of ways to look at these things. I can tell you I had never bought a new vehicle until a little over a year ago. IT boiled down to a couple things:

1. the amount of money I was dumping into my old truck
2. the increase in fuel efficiency in the new model vs old
3. the reliability factor and the warranty
4. the downtime of not having the truck when it was broke down and I needed it

All in all, sure im making a fairly large payment every month but I could really care less because I can turn the darn key and count on it every day. And if it doesn't, well then the dealer hands me a loaner.

Its all about your business model and operating costs.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Antlerart06;1840400 said:


> Did you get your truck
> I finally got my Dump bed Pick it up today


No, the VIN has been assigned, and delivery to the dealer is supposed to be on the 26th of this month. That is about 6 weeks earlier than I had been told. So, with luck, I should have it home some time around the middle of November. God, I hope we have a winter for the record books. I hope a major motion picture is made to tell the story of the winter of 2014\2015.
Otherwise I will need to cut wood. Plowing is much more enjoyable.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

From what I've read this winter is being over hyped. I hope it isn't lol


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

a brand new truck and plow every 2-3 years??? what are these vehicles subjected to that they need to be replaced so frequently? 

everybody loves that new truck smell, but with this plan, you're carrying an $800/month payment until the end of time on an asset that is depreciating like crazy (especially so early in its life). you're also paying mostly interest up front and paying down very little principal after only 36 months. 

personally i know i love it when a piece of equipment is paid off and i'm out of a big monthly payment. 

anyway, to each his own. i hope things work out for you.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

linckeil;1841155 said:


> a brand new truck and plow every 2-3 years??? what are these vehicles subjected to that they need to be replaced so frequently?
> 
> everybody loves that new truck smell, but with this plan, you're carrying an $800/month payment until the end of time on an asset that is depreciating like crazy (especially so early in its life). you're also paying mostly interest up front and paying down very little principal after only 36 months.
> 
> ...


No payments here 
Today I pulled my 22' GN trailer with mowers on That 6.2 with 4.30 has the power couldn't even tell it was back there 
Bad part now I need find a different GN hitch that will adjust lower to level my trailer 
My new Dump Flat bed ball sits on the bed instead in a box So that raised trailer up 4-6'' No more adjustment on my trailer


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

1. Good for buying a gasser no point in diesel when you don't keep it
2. I would rather have it paid off and have pay for repairs here and there
3. Gasser will last...old man has gasser with 290,000 on it....if it was a diesel he would still have a rotted out truck


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Unless the numbers work, meaning I have some equity built up in it, I will probably keep it. But I don't want to keep it beyond the bumper to bumper as long as I plow snow commercially.
I have owned worn out trucks for 30 years, I LIKE having a nice truck now as I am nearing 50. I do not have a heated garage to do my own repairs. I have too many clients to effectively service with on call subs. I need a reliable truck for my other business as well, which is year round.
For all these reasons, I am willing to have the perpetual payment. It is easier for me to plan for the payment than deal with pop up repairs and unreliable trucks. And don't forget the image a new truck projects nor the peace of mind your clients get from knowing you have new equipment. 
Does 1Olddogtwo buy new equipment every year because he can or because it is a sound business decision?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1841479 said:


> Unless the numbers work, meaning I have some equity built up in it, I will probably keep it. But I don't want to keep it beyond the bumper to bumper as long as I plow snow commercially.
> I have owned worn out trucks for 30 years, I LIKE having a nice truck now as I am nearing 50. I do not have a heated garage to do my own repairs. I have too many clients to effectively service with on call subs. I need a reliable truck for my other business as well, which is year round.
> For all these reasons, I am willing to have the perpetual payment. It is easier for me to plan for the payment than deal with pop up repairs and unreliable trucks. And don't forget the image a new truck projects nor the peace of mind your clients get from knowing you have new equipment.
> Does 1Olddogtwo buy new equipment every year because he can or because it is a sound business decision?


Warranty runs out on this new truck I'm sending it down the road 
To many things under the hood could break and these thing more $$$ then something on my older 99 F350 
I bet I'll still be running my 99 when I send the 2015 truck down the road

I work on all my stuff I may have to go to a tech school just learn how to work on this 2015 looks like nightmare under the hood


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

They're easy to work on. Not a big deal at all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I seen a reference to me, I'll explain how my truck turns a profit for me later when I have time.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1841514 said:


> I seen a reference to me, I'll explain how my truck turns a profit for me later when I have time.


........:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I try to get a New Truck Every 3 Years........The reason is two Fold....

The ash Try is overflowing and Because I can........


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Defcon 5;1841618 said:


> I try to get a New Truck Every 3 Years........The reason is two Fold....
> 
> The ash Try is overflowing and Because I can........


:laughing:...Nice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;1841618 said:


> I try to get a New Truck Every 3 Years........The reason is two Fold....
> 
> The ash Try is overflowing and Because I can........


I smoke more......

Let's round up my payment to 500 a month. That's payment INS and oil and fuel filters included. I avg 45K in a year, I charge an easy 30k a year at .56 a mile. That's about 17K. Now minus 6K and 2K for tires. All fuel is paid for.


----------



## kevinboucher (Oct 9, 2014)

I just bought a new Chevy 2015 2500 fairly loaded up for $31,400.00 out the door. I bought two 2014's last year for $27,500.00 and then $29,000 for a 3500. 
We try to buy one new vehicle a year to keep a rotation of trucks., Last years harsh winter forced me to by the extra truck out of rotation. Too many breakdowns from my nine and ten year old trucks. I did not look at Ford here in Michigan


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

kevinboucher;1842799 said:


> I just bought a new Chevy 2015 2500 fairly loaded up for $31,400.00 out the door. I bought two 2014's last year for $27,500.00 and then $29,000 for a 3500.
> We try to buy one new vehicle a year to keep a rotation of trucks., Last years harsh winter forced me to by the extra truck out of rotation. Too many breakdowns from my nine and ten year old trucks. I did not look at Ford here in Michigan


You should have looked at ford. You wouldn't have had as many breakdowns.


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

allagashpm;1842896 said:


> You should have looked at ford. You wouldn't have had as many breakdowns.


Humm I bought a new ford this year and it's been to the dealer as many times (1) as my 134000 mile 2011 Chevy.

I've got a feeling it's going to pass the Chevy soon.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice.........


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Great looking truck!


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

You would think they could through in the T for that....

Why, why, oh why did you get a gas? I just dont get why anyone would buy a truck (or any vehicle) that isn't a diesel. By the numbers diesel outperforms across the boards, MPG, HP, Torque...

None the less congrats on a new rig and that really isnt all that bad of a price, but why gas man, why!?!

~edit

I know why gas, the same every guy I know that bought a new truck...Diesel is too expensive up front...But you save so much in the long run


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

AccuCon;1861886 said:


> You would think they could through in the T for that....
> 
> Why, why, oh why did you get a gas? I just dont get why anyone would buy a truck (or any vehicle) that isn't a diesel. By the numbers diesel outperforms across the boards, MPG, HP, Torque...
> 
> ...


Oh, this again. Break down the specific numbers so I and Buswell can clearly understand how much money we would have saved in the long run. I want real calculations, not more vague opinions about how diesels are just better.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

AccuCon;1861886 said:


> You would think they could through in the T for that....
> 
> Why, why, oh why did you get a gas? I just dont get why anyone would buy a truck (or any vehicle) that isn't a diesel. By the numbers diesel outperforms across the boards, MPG, HP, Torque...
> 
> ...


What is "T" ?

4 reasons for gas over diesel.

1, payment would have been simply out of reach. Would have added $150 a month.

2, the gas is more than capable. And this truck has 4:30 gearing.

3, the gassers are consistent in performance, while the diesels seem to vary widely in both mileage and power.

4, I intend to trade this one off for an aluminum super duty in 2 years. Thus, any potential savings benefit would never be realized.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Let it snow! Looks great good luck with it. The 6.2 is a great engine as you already know. Are you doing anything for strobes or just basic light bar


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

I was going to go to diesel too until I started talking to diesel owners and a Ford diesel mechanic. Fuel much more expensive than gas, mileage difference hardly noticible compared to gas and repairs much more expensive as well as the over $9000.00 difference in price. If you are buying a plow (work) truck a reg. cab xl seems to make more sense (although i'm ordering an xlt) as you save a few thousand $ more.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

The truck looks great,good luck with it.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Banksy;1861913 said:


> Oh, this again. Break down the specific numbers so I and Buswell can clearly understand how much money we would have saved in the long run. I want real calculations, not more vague opinions about how diesels are just better.


I dont have toi do it there is many many articals online that already have here is one

http://www.trucktrend.com/features/tech/163_0210_diesel_vs_gas/

And its pretty common (or at least I thought) that the diesel engine was more efficient form the original design...The only country in the world that insists on gas is USA...

Again plenty of articles out there that say this, I dont need to do the calculations because its already proven. Try Google.

Now let me see why Gas is such a great advantage other than the upfront cheapness?

Some more tidbits
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/the-pros-and-cons-of-diesel-engines.html

"It doesn't matter whether you live in the mountains or flatlands, there's always a need for power. Gasoline engines tend to capitalize on horsepower, diesels on torque. Torque is the key to capable towing and hauling. Let's face it; the diesel engine is designed to excel in a work environment. Whether you need to push snow, haul heavy cargo or tow a heavy load, the diesel will outperform the gasoline engine almost every time. When was the last time you saw a gasoline-powered semi? Speaking of semis, the modern diesel-powered light trucks have darn impressive tow ratings, too.

"It doesn't matter whether you live in the mountains or flatlands, there's always a need for power. Gasoline engines tend to capitalize on horsepower, diesels on torque. Torque is the key to capable towing and hauling. Let's face it; the diesel engine is designed to excel in a work environment. Whether you need to push snow, haul heavy cargo or tow a heavy load, the diesel will outperform the gasoline engine almost every time. When was the last time you saw a gasoline-powered semi? Speaking of semis, the modern diesel-powered light trucks have darn impressive tow ratings, too."

Taken from
http://www.fourwheeler.com/how-to/engine/1308-power-grab-gasoline-vs-diesel/

I can keep going its really not hard to use Google.

Did I mention diesel trucks are better for the environment?

About the T 
The T as in XLT I was being funny

~edit
Another article
http://www.worktruckonline.com/chan...ons-of-gas-vs-diesel-in-class-3-4-trucks.aspx

Diesel is by far the advantage for a work truck and also the nice resale value makes it a pretty solid investment


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Those articles don't really help your case 

Diesel just isn't cost effective anymore unless you kept your truck past 300k miles. Yeah some people do that, but why? 

There's a lot of people that WANT a diesel, not need one. I tow over 12k regularly with a gas motor. Do I want a diesel? Of course. Do I need one? Nope


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd like to see a new diesel do 300,000 miles, injection system failure out of warranty is big dollars, motor is even more. They don't build like they used to. Wouldn't pay ten grand more


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

AccuCon;1861966 said:


> I dont have toi do it there is many many articals online that already have here is one
> 
> http://www.trucktrend.com/features/tech/163_0210_diesel_vs_gas/
> 
> ...


Sure diesel trucks are better for the environment if left at Factory settings Not many owns them and leaves at factory settings
Diesel might outperform gas but it cost more to drive one vs gas

I have one Diesel for towing 19k+ big loads and my other 8 trucks are gas get used everyday


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

allagashpm;1861945 said:


> Let it snow! Looks great good luck with it. The 6.2 is a great engine as you already know. Are you doing anything for strobes or just basic light bar


It has the upfit switches, so I hope to have it lit like a christmas tree with 2 stages of LED strobes. One with just a few, and a second to go with it that can be seen from space. I have 2 accounts on a very busy major highway..


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

twinbrothers;1861994 said:


> I'd like to see a new diesel do 300,000 miles, injection system failure out of warranty is big dollars, motor is even more. They don't build like they used to. Wouldn't pay ten grand more


I replaced a 6.0 on a fleet truck a few years ago. It was over $12k and only included injectors


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Buswell, looks nice!



AccuCon;1861966 said:


> I dont have toi do it there is many many articals online that already have here is one
> 
> http://www.trucktrend.com/features/tech/163_0210_diesel_vs_gas/
> 
> ...


Get off of your diesel high horse. All our trucks are diesel, with the exception of the new Dodge bought last fall, and I'll never own another one that's diesel. 10K up front, and triple the maintenance costs, plus within 3MPG on fuel economy and a buck more a gallon for fuel. I love my Dodge diesel, it's fun to drive, power to spare, but I'm trying to run a business and be profitiable. I can replace an entire drivetrain in a gas truck for what a set of injectors, turbo, and HPFP cost for the diesel. Not counting the rest of the engine, transmission, transfer case, etc.

It's NOT worth it anymore.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1862042 said:


> Buswell, looks nice!
> 
> Get off of your diesel high horse. All our trucks are diesel, with the exception of the new Dodge bought last fall, and I'll never own another one that's diesel. 10K up front, and triple the maintenance costs, plus within 3MPG on fuel economy and a buck more a gallon for fuel. I love my Dodge diesel, it's fun to drive, power to spare, but I'm trying to run a business and be profitiable. I can replace an entire drivetrain in a gas truck for what a set of injectors, turbo, and HPFP cost for the diesel. Not counting the rest of the engine, transmission, transfer case, etc.
> 
> It's NOT worth it anymore.


AMEN to that !


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's a sharp truck. Looking forward to some action pics this winter. Where in NH are you? I may need to hire a NH guy to plow a driveway once my family closes on a new lake house in Sanbornton. That's not until January. 

I had a Ram 2500 diesel for 9 years. I didn't save any more money over a gasser. I had to have the diesel cool factor and I was also under the impression they made more financial sense. Oil changes were three times as much, fuel filters aren't cheap, upgrading the fuel system with a FASS to make it reliable, and the fact fuel was nearly a $1 more than regular just to get 5 more mpg's. Thank goodness I never had an expensive engine repair with that Cummins but 2004 was about the last of the emission-less engines.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome looking truck Buswell!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Banksy;1862235 said:


> That's a sharp truck. Looking forward to some action pics this winter. Where in NH are you? I may need to hire a NH guy to plow a driveway once my family closes on a new lake house in Sanbornton. That's not until January.


Sanbornton is far enough away that I am not even sure where it is! But thanks for the thought!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buswell Forest;1828405 said:


> With a new 9'6" XV-2 fisher & wings, and new 1.8c/y Fisher polycaster, my current truck in trade, rebates, dealer discount off msrp, and $3k down...I expect to be financing around $40,000. 5 years @ around $770 per month..


so what did your numbers end up being?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks great, can't wait to see it with wings and strobes... Interested to see how much you like having the shoot on the polycaster down that low, usually see them on the top setting for pickups


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1862295 said:


> Looks great, can't wait to see it with wings and strobes... Interested to see how much you like having the shoot on the polycaster down that low, usually see them on the top setting for pickups


I agree, I have the polycaster in a F350 pickup and it spreads better on the top setting


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Whiffyspark;1861973 said:


> Those articles don't really help your case
> 
> Diesel just isn't cost effective anymore unless you kept your truck past 300k miles. Yeah some people do that, but why?
> 
> There's a lot of people that WANT a diesel, not need one. I tow over 12k regularly with a gas motor. Do I want a diesel? Of course. Do I need one? Nope


I am thinking of going gas in my next new truck, BUT yeah if you never resell the diesel it may take a couple hundred thousand to pay for itself but around here if you sell a diesel you get MORE than your money back... Sad but true. I just bought two 2006 trucks one gas one diesel, the diesels we're going for more than 10k more than the gas engines easily. And I do a lot of shopping around for trucks before I buy


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

Buswell, do you plow anything very steep? Just wondering how the single wheel likes moving all that snow uphill


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

HillTile;1840845 said:


> There's plenty of ways to look at these things. I can tell you I had never bought a new vehicle until a little over a year ago. IT boiled down to a couple things:
> 
> 1. the amount of money I was dumping into my old truck
> 2. the increase in fuel efficiency in the new model vs old
> ...


This is a very good point. Our 06 250 is super clean and only has 80267 miles on it but now somethings up with the tranny (847.00...and counting) needed new leaf springs (900.00), needs new axle joints and it's 3rd set of ball joints and we've dumped around another 1,200.00 into it over the past couple years. Repairs are inevitable but the down time has killed us this week and now snow for next week and we haven't touched but 3 fall clean ups because this thing has been down for almost 2 weeks. So not only repair costs but lost income and pissed off customer's. To me it's worth paying 500-700 for a new truck versus loosing jobs from being down or loosing a good customer all together! I just wish my Wife would see it like that last year. Also, the write offs are nice and lack of write offs can kill!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1862261 said:


> so what did your numbers end up being?


With the extra $1500 for the plow upfit on top of the $1000 already offered, I was able to put $2500 down rather than $6500. Only did that because the truck arrived a full month earlier than they said and I had planned on. In the end, without the wings, the payment @ 7.8% is $810 per month. I will refinance in the late spring, hope to get it down to the 5% range...but who knows.



GMCHD plower;1862295 said:


> Looks great, can't wait to see it with wings and strobes... Interested to see how much you like having the shoot on the polycaster down that low, usually see them on the top setting for pickups


 I have never owned or used a polycaster. The dealer sent it this way. It was pointed out to me that down low, the dirt and salt doesn't hit parked cars in the middle of the door...and casts it under them better. I have 13 apartment buildings to plow and sand...so...I will experiment with it.



Hegartydirtwork;1862483 said:


> Buswell, do you plow anything very steep? Just wondering how the single wheel likes moving all that snow uphill


I did a steep driveway with my F250 and no ballast. It had 3 storms worth of unplowed snow on it, some 20 plus inches. Wet and heavy too. It took some time, but I won the fight. V plows for the win! 
I may be wrong, but I think most would say a single rear tire will out plow a dually in such ground.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1862538 said:


> I did a steep driveway with my F250 and no ballast. It had 3 storms worth of unplowed snow on it, some 20 plus inches. Wet and heavy too. It took some time, but I won the fight. V plows for the win!
> I may be wrong, but I think most would say a single rear tire will out plow a dually in such ground.


I agree with you My dually sucks on pack snow uneven type

When I get calls for a drive in the county I send SRW truck SRW down pressure is more then a DRW With a DRW the pressure is spread out between 4 tires.
I keep my DRW on pavement found that out in 09 when I bought my DRW
Drive was down grade drive. It was steep even with a rear locker and Vbox in the back. I couldn't back up the drive.
One my other SRW truck pulled me up the drive. Then that truck did the drive with no problems. Since then the DRW stays on pavement


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

I guess I meant in terms of 9 6 vs 86 I have this constant internal battle about my next plow, I plow a lot of steep drives but the 9'6" would be so nice for going around circle drives


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hegartydirtwork;1862636 said:


> I guess I meant in terms of 9 6 vs 86 I have this constant internal battle about my next plow, I plow a lot of steep drives but the 9'6" would be so nice for going around circle drives


I think you should do ok with a 9.6


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Hegartydirtwork;1862636 said:


> I guess I meant in terms of 9 6 vs 86 I have this constant internal battle about my next plow, I plow a lot of steep drives but the 9'6" would be so nice for going around circle drives


What truck? Bigger is better I always say!


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

Why did you get such a ****** interest rate? Im 23 and bought a 2014 f-250 6.2 xl this year and have other payments and I still got 4.5% apr.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Accucon is just being ridiculous. I proudly own a couple of both and when you talk like that you really just make yourself look uneducated and narrow minded.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

GVL LLC;1862867 said:


> Why did you get such a ****** interest rate? Im 23 and bought a 2014 f-250 6.2 xl this year and have other payments and I still got 4.5% apr.


Because he took all the cash incentives in lieu of a cheap interest rate. If you are going to keep the truck 2 years it's best to take the cash discount.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

GVL LLC;1862867 said:


> Why did you get such a ****** interest rate? Im 23 and bought a 2014 f-250 6.2 xl this year and have other payments and I still got 4.5% apr.


Because, as CET said, I took the $7500 in rebates and incentives...and it is a commercial loan. Commercial loans are always subject to higher rates.
FYI, my '12 F250 is a 0% loan.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

If gas is so great than why are more and more manufactures making diesel vehicles including new to the US 1/2 ton trucks?

If gas powered engines where sooooo great then why is everything industrial diesel?

The biggest flaw in anyone's argument about gas over diesel is that gas engines produce most power at higher RPMs and speeds you don't typically operate at. However diesel produces most power at lower RPMs and speeds you typically operate at. Using MPG is hard to compare vehicles and there is many places you can find at how that information is kind of flawed.

From doing actual hand calculations with my diesel I only lose about 1-2 mpgs when Im fully loaded versus empty (I averaged results and kept track for over a year including anything done to the truck etc etc.)...Meanwhile I have a buddy with a gasser and when he puts his plow on his MPG goes right down the proverbial creek...

It really inst a simple yes diesel is best or yes gas is best...

Regardless nice truck man Thumbs Up


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

AccuCon;1866093 said:


> If gas is so great than why are more and more manufactures making diesel vehicles including new to the US 1/2 ton trucks?
> 
> If gas powered engines where sooooo great then why is everything industrial diesel?
> 
> ...


I would love to have a new Duramax but it just not in the picture and I was afraid to buy a used diesel. To many horror stories out there.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow,,,,,, now even more confused,,,,,,,,bought a 2012 in 2013 bran new F250 Gas,,,,,, has plow package ,,,,,plowing an XLS , bought a second plow (( XV2 9.6 with wings )) for next truck ,,,, had my mind on 
F250 2015 Diesel...... Last summer i pulled a 28'work trailer and was costing fuel very bad.
Drove for a sub plowing 2008 f350 diesel and wow what a difference in power....
I have a few long pushes to do plowing , taught it would be worth diesel.

Was about to buy in next 3 mounths.

???????


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Love the 6.7 PSD so far... I would get the bells and whistles if its going to be the truck you drive.. Love the remote start on them cold mornings, Heated & A/C seats are nice. Sat. Radio for the long 24 hour shifts


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

F250/XLS;1977474 said:


> Wow,,,,,, now even more confused,,,,,,,,bought a 2012 in 2013 bran new F250 Gas,,,,,, has plow package ,,,,,plowing an XLS , bought a second plow (( XV2 9.6 with wings )) for next truck ,,,, had my mind on
> F250 2015 Diesel...... Last summer i pulled a 28'work trailer and was costing fuel very bad.
> Drove for a sub plowing 2008 f350 diesel and wow what a difference in power....
> I have a few long pushes to do plowing , taught it would be worth diesel.
> ...


Diesel nice for pulling that's for sure 
I bought a F350 supercab Chassis flatbed w/hoist 6.2 and that thing will push some wet heavy snow a long ways. Found that out First of Feb we was hit with 12'' of wet snow. I was running 9.6 MVP w/wings.
The Farm bought same truck with a bale bed running same plow it will push to.


----------



## BOSTON RAM (Mar 7, 2015)

With the winter we got that truck should be paid for....lol!!!!


----------



## BOSTON RAM (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice call!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I guess it's time to close this thread, the truck has been sold


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2141585 said:


> I guess it's time to close this thread, the truck has been sold


good call, probably should Thumbs Up


----------

